# Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV und Radeon Vega 7 VII ?



## redrum181 (6. Februar 2019)

Heyho zusammen,

ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin bzgl. Extreme Kühlmethoden aber ich finde den "Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV" interessant bzw. überlege mir morgen die Vega7 zu holen und ggf. dann diesen Lüfter dazu damit ich hier mehr OC Potential habe.

Wisst Ihr wie ich heraus bekomme ob dies passt? Bisher habe ich noch keine richtig guten Guides gefunden bzgl. dem Kühler - hab da bisschen Schiss nicht alle wichtigen Teile zu covern und am Ende ist die Graka putt was natürlich ein Drama wäre 

Viele Grüße


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Februar 2019)

ich wäre da erstmal vorsichtig

den Interposer kann man leicht brechen und dann is die Karte schrott

ich würd da nur Kühler drauf bauen welche für Radeon VII geeignet sind (wo z.B. sicher ist, dass die Abstandshalter die richtige Höhe haben)


----------



## redrum181 (6. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich wäre da erstmal vorsichtig
> 
> den Interposer kann man leicht brechen und dann is die Karte schrott
> 
> ich würd da nur Kühler drauf bauen welche für Radeon VII geeignet sind (wo z.B. sicher ist, dass die Abstandshalter die richtige Höhe haben)



Ok - gibt es denn da bereits eine Empfehlung vor Release?  Sonst baue ich die natürlich auch erstmal so ein.


----------



## Meph (6. Februar 2019)

Theoretisch wird bei dem Xtreme IV alles durch das PCB über die Backplate gekühlt (ein Riesenteil). Wichtig dafür - alles, was gekühlt wurde, wieder kühlen. Zu viel kühlen schadet nicht, bringt aber effektiv nichts. Ich habe mir noch kleine Kühlkörper geholt, um die Spannungsversorgung und Speicherchips extra zu kühlen. Häufig wird auch empfohlen einen kleinen Lüfter über die Backplate pusten zu lassen, da die Finnen dem typischen Luftstrom entgegen stehen und sich die warme Luft stauen kann.

Keine Ahnung ob der Lochabstand passt - findet man irgendwas dazu bei den Unboxings, ich glaube Gamers Nexus hat eins gemacht, bei dem die Karte auseinander genommen wurde.


----------



## redrum181 (6. Februar 2019)

Meph schrieb:


> Theoretisch wird bei dem Xtreme IV alles durch das PCB über die Backplate gekühlt (ein Riesenteil). Wichtig dafür - alles, was gekühlt wurde, wieder kühlen. Zu viel kühlen schadet nicht, bringt aber effektiv nichts. Ich habe mir noch kleine Kühlkörper geholt, um die Spannungsversorgung und Speicherchips extra zu kühlen. Häufig wird auch empfohlen einen kleinen Lüfter über die Backplate pusten zu lassen, da die Finnen dem typischen Luftstrom entgegen stehen und sich die warme Luft stauen kann.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob der Lochabstand passt - findet man irgendwas dazu bei den Unboxings, ich glaube Gamers Nexus hat eins gemacht, bei dem die Karte auseinander genommen wurde.



Gibt es denn irgendwie mehr Kühlpads? Also wenn man sicher gehen will und einfach alles mit den Pads voll macht?   

EDIT: Der Hersteller hat mir gerade geantwortet. Sie haben keinen passenden Kühler.
Gibt es ggf. noch einen andere Luft-Kühler der besser ist?


----------



## Meph (6. Februar 2019)

Keine Ahnung ob es das Pad in XXXL gibt, aber ist eigentlich auch unnötig, weil das Kühlen ja wirklich nur ein Abschauen sein muss. Die Spielerei mit Spannungsversorgung/RAM, ist Overkill, aber gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl und kann schlechte Spannungsversorgung ausgleichen.

Es gäbe noch die anderen Acceleros, bei denen (teilweise?) Kühlkörper dabei sind, aber nichts über die Backplate gekühlt wird (hast du für die überhaupt genug Platz?). Oder natürlich einen Rajintek Morpheus, bei dem praktisch nichts dabei ist, was sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteil sein kann. Leistungstechnisch nehmen die sich nicht wirklich viel.

Warte aber lieber ab, bis du sicher bist, dass der Kühler passt. Solange der Lochabstand passt, lässt sich zwar was pfuschen, aber bei Millimeterarbeit und teuren Karten macht das wenig Spaß.


----------



## takan (7. Februar 2019)

die vega hat ne tdp von 300w. und der arctic hat auch nur kühlleistung von 300w. du gewinnst da nichts. wenn warte auf ein gutes custom design etc. ohne wasserkühlung kommst du nicht weit mit oc


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2019)

Der Arctic würde deutlich besser kühlen 
Aber da der ja schon zur Vega 64 nicht kompatibel war würde ich ehrlich gesagt bezweifeln dass der zur Vega II kompatibel ist...


----------



## takan (13. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der Arctic würde deutlich besser kühlen
> Aber da der ja schon zur Vega 64 nicht kompatibel war würde ich ehrlich gesagt bezweifeln dass der zur Vega II kompatibel ist...



bezweifel ich, da ref. auch für 300w tdp ausgelegt ist wie arctic. vllt würde arctic im idle leiser sein und dafür unter stress ein föhn.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte mal ne GTX580 3GB mit einem Accelero Xtreme IV. Die hat auf 975MHz garantiert mehr Hitze rausgedrückt wie ne Radeon VII - und der kam spielend mit der Karte klar. 
Der ist auf jeden Fall viel, viel leiser wie der Referenzkühler der Radeon VII... 

@TE: Du könntest mal Arctic bezüglich neuen/weiteren Pads anschreiben und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal nach der Radeon VII-Kompatiblität fragen. Die haben mir damals ohne größere Nachfragen neue Pads geschickt - obwohl ich sogar explizit erwähnt habe, dass ich nicht Erstkäufer war.


----------



## facehugger (13. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> bezweifel ich, da ref. auch für 300w tdp ausgelegt ist wie arctic. vllt würde arctic im idle leiser sein und dafür unter stress ein föhn.


Der Arctic Accelero Xtreme war und ist einer der besten Luftkühler für Grafikkarten. Der würde sich sehr gut auf der Seven machen und garantiert leiser/besser kühlen wie der "ab Werk" verbaute.

Ich hatte den Arctic Accelero Xtreme auf meiner übertakteten GTX 480 und jener kam *spielend* mit dem damaligen Hitzkopf klar.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Februar 2019)

Leiser garantiert, besser glaub ich nicht.
Der Xtreme wurde entwickelt zu Zeiten wo es große DIEs gab. Ich habe noch einen bei mir, sobald meine Karte da ist schau ich mir das ganze selbst an.


----------



## facehugger (13. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Leiser garantiert, besser glaub ich nicht.
> Der Xtreme wurde entwickelt zu Zeiten wo es große DIEs gab. Ich habe noch einen bei mir, sobald meine Karte da ist schau ich mir das ganze selbst an.


Wissen ist besser wie glauben Aber interessant wären deine Ergebnisse allemal. Stay Tuned...

Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. Februar 2019)

gibts hier schon was neues?

btw. v64 ist anders als die r7, weil der hbm nicht auf gleicher Ebene wie die gpu liegt.
bei r7 ist das nicht mehr so problematisch und annähernd eine Ebene.

könnte mit dem xtreme IV also passen.

mfg


----------

